# GF Area Vets??????



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, it looks like next week I will be moving to Thompson. I was wondering what vets do you guys in the area recommend? My current vet (Casselton) was highly recommened, and I have been very pleased. Just hoping to find another clinic like Casselton. Thanks for any help.

Adam


----------



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

I HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH PETERSON VET CLINIC IN EGF FOR ABOUT A YEAR NOW AND HAVE BEEN VERY HAPPY WITH THEM, VERY CURTIOUS AND VERY HELPFUL


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

I go to kindness animal hospital on 32 AVE it would be the closest to thompson its right beside tractor supply.They deffiantly know what they are doing i HIGHLY reccomend them. the vets there are wonderfull


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I go to PETC on 40th street in Grand Forks. I am very happy with them, they give great care and my Lab Dakota loves them.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Goon said:


> I go to PETC on 40th street in Grand Forks. I am very happy with them, they give great care and my Lab Dakota loves them.


I go to Petcetera also but you have to ask for Dr. Hagen, She is the best but as the owner she has been cutting back on her patients and working more on the books.

I have a friend that really likes Petersons on the east side though.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Springer said:


> Goon said:
> 
> 
> > I go to PETC on 40th street in Grand Forks. I am very happy with them, they give great care and my Lab Dakota loves them.
> ...


My dog had Scnelker a few times and he liked her as well.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Goon,

Is she the younger girl working there? I think that there is a younger guy working there also but I just don't like Dr. Gingstad who is Dr. Hagen's husband. He is a nice guy, I have talked to him a few times outside of the clinic but, he seems to have trouble with some of the things that Dr. Hagen makes look simple such as drawing blood for heartworm tests.


----------

